# SSR vs Hilton Tuscany



## Cyberc (Jul 28, 2016)

Hi tuggers

So my DD and I are going to orlando in september. Originally I planned that we stayed at hilton tuscany, but came to think about it, that SSR might be available too. I looked in RCI and saw almost the same dates as we are planning to go I have opted to place the week on hold.

Almost means we need 1 day in the end, and miss the first day. I dont mind changing resort for 1 day.

I'm planning that we do the parks for 5-6 days now, got a good offer on 4 days get 3 additional free for 390$ 

I'm not planning to use 5-6 entire days at the parks, but more partial days, depending on weather, our mood and so on.

My question is, are we better of staying at SSR even though we miss the first day and need to change resort in the end or should we stay with Hilton tuscany as originally intended?

If we should stay at SSR, are there a place which we should request that are better to be located than others?

I know that HGVC at Tuscany have a shuttle to the parks, so thats great, but SSR is closer to the parks than HGVC will ever be.

Also I would opt for breakfast in the unit at SSR and not use the restaurents. What are the options for buying breakfast and additional food are there any supermarked not too far away?

How is the 1BR vs the 1BR at HGVC tuscany?, bigger, smaller, better ?

Any other thing I need to have in mind, should we choose to stay at SSR?


----------



## ljmiii (Jul 28, 2016)

Though I own DVC we haven't stayed at SSR yet - you'll have to get feedback on that from someone else. However, our family of four stayed at HGVC Tuscany in a 1BR last year and were blown away at how nice it was. Our suite was huge and luxurious, the bed was comfy, and there was a Jacuzzi in the bedroom in addition to the shower in the bathroom. The staff was very welcoming, the grounds were beautiful, and there were many more 'resort' amenities - e.g. activities/movies for the kids - than we expected. For breakfast there is a little 'marketplace' or you can cook in your kitchen (they also do lunch/dinner but we never used them for that). The only downside is the parking situation - I get the feeling that the spaces were repainted much wider than originally laid out (I haven't seen spaces this wide in decades) and so there are fewer of them. After dinner, you may be unable to find an open space next to your building.

That said, the most valuable advice I can give on HGVC Tuscany is to help you choose which building to ask for. Most of the amenities - main pool, restaurant, arcade, shop, etc. - are in or next to building 1 - but as a result it is also the noisiest. There is a quiet pool between 4 & 5. Buildings 5, 6, & 7 are next to a premium outlet mall (with keyed entry). There is a bridge from between 6 & 7 to between 1 & 2. And there is ample parking next to building 1 and next to the pool between 4 & 5. So if you decide to go with HGVC Tuscan let them know which building you would like.


----------



## elaine (Jul 28, 2016)

without a car, SSR is superior. You can take the free magic express bus right from the airport to your resort and then take WDW buses to all the parks, to downtown disney (DTD) (a themed food and shopping area), and waterparks. HGVC will be nicer inside the unit (search google for photos of both) and larger, but SSR is nice enough. Being onsite is a huge advantage without a car. You can come and go as you please and not worry about shuttle schedules. You can also walk from SSR over to DTD or take a small river barge down the waterway. You can also rent bikes at SSR and bikes to DTD and other WDw resorts along a trail. For an extra night, you can stay at WDW POP Century, which is about $100 a night and then still use ME back to airport. You can take a taxi for about $15 to change resorts. 
There is a small store where you can buy eggs, milk, bread, coffee, etc. for breakfast. It is a bit overpriced, it will be fine. You can also have groceries delivered to your room for a fee from several online places, but I just use the DVC stores for only breakfast and a few items. SSR also has nice breakfasts for reasonable prices. A kids meal is sufficient for me and there is no problem with an adult ordering a kids meal at the Artist Palette (fast food type place next to store). Small waffle, eggs, bacon, coffee, fruit is about $6 for a kids meal. 
We have had the same timing issue before, and opted for 1 BR DVC, ditching the Friday and staying over an extra night. IMHO, staying at DVC is worth it. You could also rent points from someone and move to a studio at SSR for the extra night and then still be at the same resort. Renting for 1 night would be about 1/2 of booking ssr directly with Disney.


----------



## DisneyDenis (Jul 28, 2016)

If you stay at another Disney property for that one extra day, you can arrange to have your baggage moved to the room in the new resort (Pop Century or All Stars) or the studio in SSR as suggested above. You could check out, go to a theme park, and take bus back to new location ... and your bags will be there. This avoids the taxi mentioned above. If you wish to go to the new Disney resort directly, you could still avoid the taxi expense by taking a boat or walking to Disney Springs where a bus is available to all Disney resorts.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## elaine (Jul 28, 2016)

supposedly WDW is now charging $25 for moving luggage. Don't know if they are still doing that. Some reported that they were not charged.


----------



## Cyberc (Jul 28, 2016)

Thanks for all your answers.



elaine said:


> without a car, SSR is superior. You can take the free magic express bus right from the airport to your resort and then take WDW buses to all the parks, to downtown disney (DTD) (a themed food and shopping area), and waterparks. HGVC will be nicer inside the unit (search google for photos of both) and larger, but SSR is nice enough.
> or an extra night, you can stay at WDW POP Century, which is about $100 a night and then still use ME back to airport. You can take a taxi for about $15 to change resorts.




I'm curious but does this mean that HGVC is nicer overall compared to DVC or is HGVC only nicer than SSR?

Great idea about booking another DVC resort.



DisneyDenis said:


> f you stay at another Disney property for that one extra day, you can arrange to have your baggage moved to the room in the new resort (Pop Century or All Stars) or the studio in SSR as suggested above. You could check out, go to a theme park, and take bus back to new location ... and your bags will be there. This avoids the taxi mentioned above. If you wish to go to the new Disney resort directly, you could still avoid the taxi expense by taking a boat or walking to Disney Springs where a bus is available to all Disney resorts.



Great idea about having your baggage moved and just taking the bus back to the other resort.

Would you guys suggest that we have dinner at the resort, park or somewhere else?


----------



## DisneyDenis (Jul 28, 2016)

Dinner would depend on where the new room is...if at SSR from a value (Pop, All Stars) I would do Disney Springs restaurant. The other way going to a Value from SSR, I would do dinner in the Park if a late dinner or an eatlier dinnet at a monorail resort (even if not staying there) - Poly for example and do Ohanas or the Spirit of Aloha show if you're in the mood. Monorail back to MK for bus.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## elaine (Jul 28, 2016)

IMHO, HGVC units in inside are a bit nicer and larger. Granite coutertops, more luxurious decor, slightly better quality beds, etc. But, DVC are very nice, just not quite to the same extent as HGVC. The best way to judge is to goodgle for photos of both. Outside the unit, HGVC and DVC are comparable as far as grounds, pool, etc. But, we strongly prefer DVC for the overall atmosphere. 
DVC is in a special category and I just cannot describe the feeling we get staying there and doing all the great onsite activites, taking WDw buses, popping over to DTD, and the fun atmosphere of DVC in general. Thus, I would only choose HGVC over DVC if i needed a bigger unit.   We are staying at HGVC next spring b/c I got a 3BR and kids are taking friends. DD has already said, "wish we could have gotten a DVC." Since it's just 2 of you, I would pick DVC 100% of the time over any HGVC, as the space is fine.
We usually eat either in the room, if I have cooking supplies, or in a park, if we are out. There is tons of info on disboards.com about restuarants, etc. We usually make 1 or 2 sit down reservations and then eat quick servive meals for the rest. I highly recommend Boma's at Animal Kingdom Lodge. Go over early and tour the grounds and walk outside and take a look at the animals.


----------



## elleny76 (Aug 3, 2016)

SSR  100% 
Ask for paddock... very nice and very close (walking distance ) to Disney Spring.





Cyberc said:


> Hi tuggers
> 
> So my DD and I are going to orlando in september. Originally I planned that we stayed at hilton tuscany, but came to think about it, that SSR might be available too. I looked in RCI and saw almost the same dates as we are planning to go I have opted to place the week on hold.
> 
> ...


----------



## elleny76 (Aug 3, 2016)

I hope they don't change this free service We did it in spring break (march 2016) and $0 charges.

We left our suitcases on the front desk and when we arrived to the  resort in the afternoon  we got a call  and they delivered them to our new room. ( we give the MC a tip )




elaine said:


> supposedly WDW is now charging $25 for moving luggage. Don't know if they are still doing that. Some reported that they were not charged.


----------



## Cyberc (Aug 3, 2016)

elleny76 said:


> SSR  100%
> Ask for paddock... very nice and very close (walking distance ) to Disney Spring.



Thanks you so much.


----------



## jancpa (Aug 3, 2016)

The Congress Park area is less than a 10 minute walk to the Marketplace side of Disney Springs.


----------



## mheinze (Aug 8, 2016)

The Grandstand is the first bus stop for both pickup and drop off. We found that a big advantage and rooms 81xx-84xx are very close to the bus stop.


----------



## TimeshareTraveller (Aug 29, 2016)

*SSR and Grandstand*

We just got back from a stay at a 1 BR at SSR in the Grandstand area.  Despite having access to the bus and being at the first bus stop, we opted to drive in most days due to schedules.  We bought an annual pass, so parking was free.  

SSR was very nice.  It was just the three of us in that 1 BR, and there were moments that I really wished there was a half bath in it.  Overall though, it was an awesome stay and allowed us to do a credit card linked to our magic bands that made the stay a lot easier. 

SSR's Grandstand area is a quieter spot than over by the Paddock.  But the little known fact is that the pool at Grandstand is open a lot later.  I'm not sure when the actual closing time is, but it's at least one hour more than the large pool with the slides and movies (that one is 10:00 pm).  That hour meant that we would trudge home from the parks, hot and tired, throw on a swimsuit and take a very short swim before going back to the unit to shower and sleep.  It was amazingly refreshing and I was quite grateful to Disney for leaving that pool open later so that I could get a quick swim in after "breathing soup" for several hours at the theme parks.  They must also chill the water somewhat because our community pool in Maryland feels like warm bathwater toward late summer and the Disney pools still felt cool and refreshing.


----------



## paxsarah (Aug 29, 2016)

TimeshareTraveller said:


> We bought an annual pass, so parking was free.



I hope that wasn't the main reason you bought the annual pass, because parking is free regardless when you're staying at a WDW property like SSR.

I'm glad you had a nice stay, though - we haven't had the opportunity to exchange into SSR yet but I assume it will happen soon enough with the deposit patterns the way they are lately.


----------



## elleny76 (Aug 31, 2016)

SSR ...100%  On my opinion best DVC property for families. BUT my favorite property in Orlando is  WYNDHAM Bonnet Creek if off Disney Property !  OMG amazing. 




Cyberc said:


> Hi tuggers
> 
> So my DD and I are going to orlando in september. Originally I planned that we stayed at hilton tuscany, but came to think about it, that SSR might be available too. I looked in RCI and saw almost the same dates as we are planning to go I have opted to place the week on hold.
> 
> ...


----------

